
Show HN: Peddle, a marketplace for system utilities - curlyice
http://www.peddle.io/
======
curlyice
As a systems programmer, it's surprising a marketplace for system utilities
doesn't already exist - which is why I'm creating peddle. I'd love to hear
from anyone else, their experiences buying or selling system utilities. Would
something like peddle help you?

